# Peep sight serving material



## Sutton Outdoors (Sep 10, 2009)

What serving material works best for a DIY guy like myself?


----------



## Westmdhardwoods (Aug 25, 2008)

I have become a fan of using .014 Halo for tying in my peeps lately. It looks cleaner to me, and I get a very strong hold with it. Also with the small diameter it pinches tight around/under the peep when you cinch it down.

I have used strands of string, BCY Nock/Peep thread .020, and heck I have even seen people use floss I have never used it personally but if it works it works?


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

I agree,,,Halo .014 is the best peep serving material


----------



## Sutton Outdoors (Sep 10, 2009)

baldyhunter said:


> I agree,,,Halo .014 is the best peep serving material


Well I am a budget archer, how much is that gonna run me, also where can i get it? would it just be cheaper to take it to a shop and have them do it?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I always use .019 serving material. Works perfect.


----------



## Westmdhardwoods (Aug 25, 2008)

Sutton Outdoors said:


> Well I am a budget archer, how much is that gonna run me, also where can i get it? would it just be cheaper to take it to a shop and have them do it?


You will most likely have $20-30 in a spool but it will probably last you a lifetime? If this is going to be just a one time deal, then I would suggest taking it to a shop or maybe even going to your shop and buying a 3ft section off of them for a couple $

OR you could just buy some BCY Nock/Peep serving at $5-$7 and call it good? It still works just isnt as "clean" to me?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

the thing i dont like about halo is if you pull too tight it will break, bcy nock/peep thread is WAY to fat for me, bulky and look horrible plus it stretches like crazy. Overall i think 3d is great for tying peeps and drop away cords. You can pull knots tight without worrying bout it breaking, and fairly small as it lays up nicely.


----------



## Sutton Outdoors (Sep 10, 2009)

Well see i was once told i could use dental floss, true? or rumor? or just bad news?


----------



## muledhunter (Feb 23, 2009)

you can use dental floss for anything!! sewing, stitches, and keeping your teeth nice... why not serve your peep! give it a try id bet it works just fine..... If not you can take it off easy..


----------



## Sutton Outdoors (Sep 10, 2009)

muledhunter said:


> you can use dental floss for anything!! sewing, stitches, and keeping your teeth nice... why not serve your peep! give it a try id bet it works just fine..... If not you can take it off easy..


:set1_rolf2: hahaha how exactly would i take it off?


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

If you fish, braided line works very well. I use left over fire line, stuff is indestructible .


----------



## muledhunter (Feb 23, 2009)

I just use a razor blade and be extremely careful... Its not difficult at all just watch closely so you don't touch your string.


----------



## Sutton Outdoors (Sep 10, 2009)

Cool thanks, also what poundage braid were you using?


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

30lb


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

You can use floss, braided line or serving thread of whatever diameter you have, You can also keep your old strings and use strands from those, which gives you some cool colors to work with.


----------



## Sutton Outdoors (Sep 10, 2009)

Buster of Xs said:


> You can use floss, braided line or serving thread of whatever diameter you have, You can also keep your old strings and use strands from those, which gives you some cool colors to work with.


That would look cool! but I don't have any extra strings lol thanks guys, now off to find a good video on how to tie the serving lol


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

many examples here

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=360041


----------



## PASSTHROUGH (May 21, 2002)

Buster of Xs said:


> You can use floss, braided line or serving thread of whatever diameter you have, *You can also keep your old strings and use strands from those, which gives you some cool colors to work with*.


This is what I do also. Works great.

Glen


----------



## electricg2 (Aug 3, 2008)

Dental floss works great. All I use. Start between peep and string on one side and wrap tight six times loop and pull under string go to other side repeat and tie. Melt end with lighter and mark with sharpie. Never had one move yet.


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

I've always used waxed dental floss


----------



## Nlpp67 (Jul 21, 2010)

I've had great luck with the BCY halo. Works great


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

flair said:


> I've always used waxed dental floss


I also use old serving when I redo a string.


----------



## JoeS. (Apr 13, 2008)

Halo or 2X (BCY). I have even used 60lb spider wire .17 dia. Mostly 2X though. its little cheaper than halo. the peep and nock thread is a bit too bulky for me


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

You can even use dental floss to tie them in. That stuff is stronger than you think! If you don't have any floss laying around your house.... Shame on you


----------



## Sutton Outdoors (Sep 10, 2009)

I just grabbed some 50lbs power pro braid i had laying around, waxed it and served it, I made a video I'm thinking about posting it here if anyone is interested.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*serving pic*

I use a old strings serving and used the bow string as well.Works great and the price was right, free.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

I viewed that old thread with the pictures of several peeps tied in. Some of the peeps have a lot more spacing between the peep, and the tie off knots. I've always thought you wanted to get the tie off knots as close to the peep as possible to keep rotation as little as possible. I tie mine much closer....is there a problem serving them in closer to the actual peep?


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Like some of the other posters.........I really like the .014 HALO for tying in a peep.


----------



## Sutton Outdoors (Sep 10, 2009)

So would anyone be interested in that video?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Kris87 said:


> I viewed that old thread with the pictures of several peeps tied in. Some of the peeps have a lot more spacing between the peep, and the tie off knots. I've always thought you wanted to get the tie off knots as close to the peep as possible to keep rotation as little as possible. I tie mine much closer....is there a problem serving them in closer to the actual peep?


alot depends on how many twist are in the string, higher twist rate the peep has less gap, its not a big deal, but me i never pinch string any closer than it sits, i tie just like AK+HI posted pic above, i see some people NOT tying peep and i dont understand why not?? its an ounce of prevention to me...


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I never tie the ends o the string like that. I just twist the string enough that its not needed and untwist the control cable to compensate. Looks cleaner and less to tear up the string. I tie the peep in only but never the string ends.


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

Sutton Outdoors said:


> Well see i was once told i could use dental floss, true? or rumor? or just bad news?


I use dentotape. It’s thicker and stronger than dental floss, and the ends melt together nicely. I just tie 3 overhand knots and twist the ends together, then melt. It’s heavily waxed. I make about a 1/4” serving and run the lighter quickly along the entire serving. The wax melts it all together.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

people are ridiculous,..."i use this" or 'this works better than that",.....i use whatever serving material is in front of me when i need to serve a peep and in 50 years of shooting, have never had any reason to do anything else.


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

I believe the braided fishing line is the same material as halo just a different braid (could be wrong on that but thought I read it somewhere), 3D serving also works good for peeps


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Sutton Outdoors said:


> Well see i was once told i could use dental floss, true? or rumor? or just bad news?


I used dental floss, in the old days, when most serving materials were thicker and heavier than now. It worked fine, and the mint waxed was even green. Now I use retired string strand materials--like BCY 452.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

merlinron said:


> people are ridiculous,..."i use this" or 'this works better than that",.....i use whatever serving material is in front of me when i need to serve a peep and in 50 years of shooting, have never had any reason to do anything else.


Yep, same here. I've even used button&carpet thread.........


----------



## devinhal (Jul 24, 2012)

I usually use either .014 Halo or .014 Power Grip. Both materials work great for tying peep sights and general use.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I use 6lb berkley fireline, it is a fishing line and it is made out of dynema which is bowstring material. 6lb fireline is a non braided fishing line and it has a 2lb diameter so it is super small. It is very strong and I have caught big small mouth bass on it in canada boundary waters up to 5 to 7 lbs with it. 

Why do I like fireline for serving jobs such as nock sets and peeps?

Because it allows me to do many many wraps so I can fine tune my job, for example with a single nock set I do around 25 or so wraps of the fireline to build up a nice looking nock set. With a peep I only use the fireline to go around the peep a few times and then I do figure 8's around the bow string on each side to lock down the peep. When doing figure 8's I will do around 10 of them on each side and this stuff is so small you can barely see it when I am done. 

With fireline I use a pull under knot method where I lay a intendent loop under the wraps so I can stick the tag end through the loop and pull it under. I also use dabs of super glue on the area and it keeps the fireline perfect for the life of the job. 

I do not use fireline to do the two peep serving jobs above and below the peep on the bow string, I use 3d end loop material from bcy. Fireline is overkill for this job and would take 50 wraps to make it look correct.


----------



## Duckologist (Mar 8, 2010)

Amazon.com



This is what I use


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Omg, I just saw that this was a really old thread.


----------

